# RWE's Big Questions for 2016 (Mavericks)



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

1) Is this team destined to finish with the worst record in their division (behind Houston, SA, New Orleans, and Memphis) this season? If not, who will they finish ahead of?

2) How many games will Wes Matthews and Chandler Parsons actually be on the floor together healthy this season?

3) Can the 4-headed PG monster of Deron Williams, JJ Barea, Raymond Felton, and Devin Harris manage to give this team top 15 PG production? Top 20? 25?

4) What will Jeremy Evans' role be on this team? How many minutes do you see him playing?

5) What do you see the minutes split being at center between JaVale McGee, Zaza Pachulia, and Sam Dalembert?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

1. Yes
2. 36 Mavs will be tanking by the AS break
3. Top 25
4. idk
5. Zaza 25/Sam D 15/McGee 8


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

1) Destined to battle w/ NO for last, which might still be good enough to make postseason
2) 45
3) Top 20, and hopefully Felton is not a factor in that
4) Backup small forward, replacing Aminu. 10 mpg, 16 mpg when Parsons is out, assuming Mavs go small w/o Parsons instead of a pure SF for SF replacement.
5) Zaza 24, McGee 12, Dalembert 12


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Is this team destined to finish with the worst record in their division (behind Houston, SA, New Orleans, and Memphis) this season? If not, who will they finish ahead of?
> 
> 2) How many games will Wes Matthews and Chandler Parsons actually be on the floor together healthy this season?
> 
> ...


1. More than likely.

2. 50-55.

3. If this new change of scenery can get D-Will to play even remotely close like he used to, then I can see them being Top 20. Otherwise, no.

4. Can see him averaging 20 minutes a night, backing up Dirk, trying to utilize him on the fast break. Not a bad defender, either. 

5. Zaza: 26, JaVale: 16, Dalembert: 6.


----------

